
Ask HN: Should I take this job? - shaydoc
I am an &quot;application architect&quot; &#x2F;chief dev in my little company (20 staff).
Been there 10 years<p>I just did an interview for a much bigger tech company (NASDAQ) listed.
I did the interview for a role that might crop up next year, as I wanted to pitch myself as their &quot;staff&quot; or &quot;senior staff&quot; role, but they only have senior roles open currently<p><i>So after 1 tech screen, and 3 90 Minute long interviews, server side, front end and design.<p>They got back and said that the interview feedback was positive.<p>They said that a role has come up sooner than expected and do.titles matter much to.me, because they had this &quot;senior&quot; role. I said I could not do that because my experience and track record demonstrate that I lead and take ownership of projects end to end. That was agreed.<p>I take this one of 2 ways,<p>1. They only rated me as a senior<p>2. They wanted to get me in sooner because I did a good interview and i am full stack.<p></i><p>A couple of caveats, the new role is on the AWS side of the house, I come from a Microsoft 
Azure stack side.
In my company I get to choose the tech stack for work, mostly Azure etc.. I have also just adopted Vue.js&#x2F;Webpack into our front end over the past year which has been great.<p>Undoubtedly there will be alot more money with the new gig, but alot less autonomy, probably alot less creativity, so what would you do? And what ya think I should do?<p>New journey, less autonomy, more money, new type of work<p>Vs<p>Stay put, more autonomy, less money, same type of work<p>Vs<p>Wait for another opportunity elsewhere
======
bartvk
So what would you do with the extra money? Just buy more stuff, or are you
saving for financial independence/retire early? Because then it would make
sense to prioritize earnings and go for the new job.

Also, why have you been looking for a job in the first place? Was there a
particular reason or circumstance?

~~~
shaydoc
More money would help as I have 2 kids and my wife (ex dev) is a stay at home
mom, which is by choice.

I guess a change of scene, more people, new people, work on some AWS stuff,
new line of business, SEO type stuff, Big data Amazon EMR, Groovy... My only
issue is I invested alot of time in learning all about Azure, and put alot
into learning Vue/Webpack ES6, I love this stuff..

